# FEE PAID-Women who've been abroad for fertility treatment & had twins/triplets



## Sammy R

Hello! For a national newspaper, I'm looking to speak to three sets of UK-based mums who made the choice to go abroad to have their much-longed for babies. They will have gone on to have twins or triplets. 
Must be happy to be interviewed and photographed-no anonymous accounts, I'm afraid. 
Full approval over your individual contribution to the piece. 
Fee: £200 - Payable on publication 
If you are interested, please can you send: a recent picture with name, age, occupation, where you live, when and where you successfully conceived your twins/triplets (congratulations too by the way  ). Ideally within the last 5 yrs.
Thanks!  

[email protected]


----------

